
Show HN: To Round – Task manager designed for visual thinkers - toround
http://to-round.com/
======
AnnaSaaS
Clever idea! I think your key to success will be to integrate with calendars
and another task lists.

~~~
toround
Thank you! In the near future we will add these functions.

------
John5005
Nice app! I tried to finish task by long press, but you have another way. May
be idea will useful.

~~~
toround
Thank you, hope that our app will be helpful.

